

Slavery by science and technology? - greatdox
http://greatdox.com/wordpress1/2013/09/16/verichip-neurochip-lobotomy-chip-slavery-by-science-and-technology/

======
lutusp
> ... we are becoming enslaved by science and technology ...

The standard remedy to avoid enslavement by X is to learn how X works.

> ... so the rich elite and governments can control us better.

Education works for government too. You may not be interested in politics, but
politics is certainly interested in you. The most powerful obstacles to a
working democracy are people who think it's all a conspiracy beyond their
understanding or control.

Meanwhile, in reality:

[http://www.jerrypournelle.com/reports/jerryp/yorktown.html](http://www.jerrypournelle.com/reports/jerryp/yorktown.html)

Quote: "The [Navy ship] Yorktown has been completely networked using Windows
NT as part of the Navy’s 'SmartShip' program, to try and reduce the manpower
requirements for large warships. However, because of an operator incorrectly
entering a zero in an entry field, the system crashed and somehow corrupted
the central database—as a result, the ship was dead in the water for two
hours, and had to be towed back to port."

Wait, what? Someone types a zero into a database, as a result of which the
system goes crazy and disables a U.S. Navy capital warship, rendering it
inoperative and adrift at sea? This is your enslaving technology, your all-
powerful technological cabal?

~~~
greatdox
So how is this relevant to Prism and NSA Domestic spying, or putting a chip in
your head or body?

